# Your favorite BD character...



## Dalia

Bonsoir, like it say in the title...for me it is Tintin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for the BD / Comic book favorite character!

Capitaine Haddock
























Your Turn now...


----------



## Hugo Furst

BD?


----------



## Dalia

Comic book, i can't change the title replace BD by comic book.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

So many choices in such a small universe...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Montrovant

There are so many to choose from, it's hard to pick a favorite!

I might go with Billy Butcher from The Boys.






For more well-known characters, from the major publishers, I'd say Wolverine and Batman.


----------



## Dalia

Thank you for your response  there are plenty of comic book so a lot others choice for favorite Character 

I like the Simpsons a lot my favorite character is Homer.





And before the creation of the Simpsons :

The first in a series of cartoon books containing the much sought-after Life in Hell cartoon strips from the 80s and 90s which were the basis for The Simpsons. Matt Groening gives his comic treatment to the trauma of separation, the hell of heartbreak and the mess of marriage. The perfect antidote for Valentine's Day, this clever compendium of cartoon strips has advice including Forbidden conversation topics in bed (local elections, septic tanks, chores, your partner's shortcomings) Life in Hell was the syndicated newspaper cartoon strip by Matt Groening which ran in the States during the 80s and early 90s. Asked to turn the characters into TV animation, Groening instead developed The Simpsons, retaining many of the characteristics of Binky, Bongo, Sheba, Jeff and Akbar in the series. In a world where The Simpsons and Futurama are as popular as ever, these hellish cartoons featuring Matt Groening's zany brand of comic genius are simply gold dust.


----------



## yiostheoy

I gave up comic books in 6th Grade.

Back then Mad Magazine was all the rave.

With 7th Grade I began to pore over math, science, geography, and history instead.

With 9th Grade grammar and writing became more important.  Then in college there were 2 very fantastic courses -- Freshman Composition and also Technical Writing.

In graduate school they (the faculty) asked me to teach the technical writing class for the undergraduates.  That was a great opportunity for both me and the students.

From that time until now I have been very focused on History, Philosophy, and my technical area of professional expertise.

Had to leave comic books behind forevermore.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> I gave up comic books in 6th Grade.
> 
> Back then Mad Magazine was all the rave.
> 
> With 7th Grade I began to pore over math, science, geography, and history instead.
> 
> With 9th Grade grammar and writing became more important.  Then in college there were 2 very fantastic courses -- Freshman Composition and also Technical Writing.
> 
> In graduate school they (the faculty) asked me to teach the technical writing class for the undergraduates.  That was a great opportunity for both me and the students.
> 
> From that time until now I have been very focused on History, Philosophy, and my technical area of professional expertise.
> 
> Had to leave comic books behind forevermore.


It has no age for loved comics like you I am more older and I am no more passionate as before, I had a very beautiful collection of Tintin I gave.
Now I collect for books especially everything that relates to Pompeii.
And author Pierre Bellemare I have his book collection of true stories.
As well as several on the history of France, I also left comics with time.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dalia said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up comic books in 6th Grade.
> 
> Back then Mad Magazine was all the rave.
> 
> With 7th Grade I began to pore over math, science, geography, and history instead.
> 
> With 9th Grade grammar and writing became more important.  Then in college there were 2 very fantastic courses -- Freshman Composition and also Technical Writing.
> 
> In graduate school they (the faculty) asked me to teach the technical writing class for the undergraduates.  That was a great opportunity for both me and the students.
> 
> From that time until now I have been very focused on History, Philosophy, and my technical area of professional expertise.
> 
> Had to leave comic books behind forevermore.
> 
> 
> 
> It has no age for loved comics like you I am more older and I am no more passionate as before, I had a very beautiful collection of Tintin I gave.
> Now I collect for books especially everything that relates to Pompeii.
> And author Pierre Bellemare I have his book collection of true stories.
> As well as several on the history of France, I also left comics with time.
Click to expand...

I love your beautiful French accent.


----------



## Dalia

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up comic books in 6th Grade.
> 
> Back then Mad Magazine was all the rave.
> 
> With 7th Grade I began to pore over math, science, geography, and history instead.
> 
> With 9th Grade grammar and writing became more important.  Then in college there were 2 very fantastic courses -- Freshman Composition and also Technical Writing.
> 
> In graduate school they (the faculty) asked me to teach the technical writing class for the undergraduates.  That was a great opportunity for both me and the students.
> 
> From that time until now I have been very focused on History, Philosophy, and my technical area of professional expertise.
> 
> Had to leave comic books behind forevermore.
> 
> 
> 
> It has no age for loved comics like you I am more older and I am no more passionate as before, I had a very beautiful collection of Tintin I gave.
> Now I collect for books especially everything that relates to Pompeii.
> And author Pierre Bellemare I have his book collection of true stories.
> As well as several on the history of France, I also left comics with time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love your beautiful French accent.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I fight well to make myself understand among you being the only one in the forum and I try to bring some of my contribution from France.


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, like it say in the title...for me it is Tintin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the BD / Comic book favorite character!
> 
> Capitaine Haddock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Turn now...


I've a DVD with some Tin tin episodes


----------



## Dalia

esthermoon said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, like it say in the title...for me it is Tintin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the BD / Comic book favorite character!
> 
> Capitaine Haddock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Turn now...
> 
> 
> 
> I've a DVD with some Tin tin episodes
Click to expand...

Hello estermoon  this one is my favorite ...Capitiane Haddock and the part with the parrot is really funny


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonsoir, like it say in the title...for me it is Tintin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the BD / Comic book favorite character!
> 
> Capitaine Haddock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Turn now...
> 
> 
> 
> I've a DVD with some Tin tin episodes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello estermoon  this one is my favorite ...Capitiane Haddock and the part with the parrot is really funny
Click to expand...


----------



## fncceo

'Airtight Garage' or just about anything from Moebius. 






'The Boys' is also a great comic.


----------



## Dalia

Gaston (bande dessinée) — Wikipédia


----------



## francoHFW

BD= bande dessine
 I like Obelix.

Right now I like your T-Rex American soldier- It's a fake documentary...


----------



## francoHFW




----------



## Dalia

francoHFW said:


>


I think that Obélix is more popular then Astérix...Gérard dépardieu play well obélix in the film


----------



## Stasha_Sz

Currently my favorite manga is Ghost in the Shell by Shirow Masamune.
Needless to say, Major Kusanagi is the favorite character, (she would probably kick my butt were I to say otherwise). Still, the Chief, Togusa and Batou make the story.


----------

